# RegEx on J2ME



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2008)

I am not a java programmer but I need to know if *J2ME *supports Regular Expressions . Please let me know if any libraries available. We need to use RegEx on a string of numbers.

IDE:Netbeans.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

J2ME doesnt contain RegEx. You need to implement the required features yourself, or if the source is available (Java has gone Open the last I heard), just port the RegEx features as required?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ I assumed that regex implimentation was already done by the members in the opensource community. Porting RegEx myself is a waste of development time.I really dont understand why Sun leftout RegEx from J2ME.  .NET CF supports RegEx natively. We are porting a WinMo application to J2ME and we have used RegEx in that application. If I dont get a library then we will have to code the alternate parsing logic manually .. I still have hopes that I get some response from the Java Gurus here


----------

